# styles für wbb2



## HITMAN (12. Juli 2002)

hallo!

ich suche styles/skins für das Burning Board 2 von WoltLab - oder wie kann ich meine eigenen styles dafür machen?
ich kenne mich leider noch nicht so aus... wie man ja sicher an dem posting merkt  !

mfg hitman


----------



## Patrick Kamin (12. Juli 2002)

*-*

http://www.mywbb.info


----------



## sam (12. Juli 2002)

also eigene styles zu erstellen ist ja mal denkbar einfach...
schau dich einfach mal im acp um und spiel ein bisschen rum...is einfach, wirsts sehen 

ansonsten eben bei mywbb.info schauen...aber selbstgemacht is immer besser


----------



## Daywalker (7. April 2003)

http://www.wbbstyles.de


----------

